# Texas Gators



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Friend sent me these gator pics. Yes, Virginia, there are real gators in Texas and some of them are pretty big! Another good reason to carry while fishing!
*This picture was taken by a KTBS helicopter flying over **Lake**Conroe**! *
*(For those of you who are not local, **Lake**Conroe** is in **Conroe**, **TX**.) *
*That has to be a HUGE gator to have a whole deer in its mouth! *
*Are you ready to go skiing on **Lake**Conroe**?! *
*If you ski at the west end of the lake -- try not to fall.*
**

_**_

_*This alligator was found between Athens and Palestine, Texas near a house. How would you like to meet this fella in the dark? Never let it be said that we don't grow them big in Texas.*_*

Game wardens wereforced to shoot the alligator- guess he wouldn't cooperate... 

Anita and Charlie Rogers could hear the bellowing in the night. 

Their neighbors had been telling them thatthey had seen a mammoth alligator in the waterwaythat runs behind their house, but they dismissed the stories as exaggerations. "I didn't believe it," Charles Rogers said. Friday they realized the stories were, if anything, understated. Texas Parks and Wildlife game wardens had to shoot the beast 

Joe Goff, 6'5" tall, a game warden with the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, walks past a 23-foot, 1-inch alligator that he shot and killed in their back yard.


*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

So now that he's dead, how are they going to keep the deer population down?

:mrgreen: 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go to Louisiana where ya see some REAL alligators :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Go to Louisiana where ya see some REAL alligators :smt082 :smt082


Since the north american alligator usually tops out at 16ft I would say at 23ft this was a REAL alligator.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, I grew up in Louisiana. We would walk 40 miles thru the snow to swim thru the swamps with 50 ft alligators... You weren't even considered a man until ya wrestled your 9th or 10th gator


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You guys closer to E. Texas than me (D/FW?) be sure and keep you're guns cocked and locked while you're fishin'. And I'd advise using a BIG caliber.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, I grew up in Louisiana. We would walk 40 miles thru the snow to swim thru the swamps with 50 ft alligators... You weren't even considered a man until ya wrestled your 9th or 10th gator


The only gators I have ever really come accross were no more that 10 or 12ft and I wanted no part of any of them, not a fan of reptiles of any kind. If you have to wrestle a 50ft alligator to become a man .............I will just stay a little girl.:mrgreen:

p.s. Snow in Louisiana?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> p.s. Snow in Louisiana?


Yes, not often, but occassionally. It snowed in 1988 and 1990 I believe. And, on Christmas day in 2004, I was visiting my parents in South Louisiana (they now live here), and it snowed.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, not often, but occassionally. It snowed in 1988 and 1990 I believe. And, on Christmas day in 2004, I was visiting my parents in South Louisiana (they now live here), and it snowed.


I used to live in west Texas. That is about how often it snowed there too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in 1998 - we stayed up all night and played in the snow (I was in 10th grade). I had never seen it in my life.

In 1990, I worked part time at a grocery store while in the 12th grade - we couldn't push more than 3 buggies at a time, because of the ice on the ground. Anymore than 3, and you had no traction. Also, I had to shovel the snow off the sidewalk at the main entrance.

Never thought I'd be shoveling snow in S Louisiana


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, not often, but occassionally. It snowed in 1988 and 1990 I believe. And, on Christmas day in 2004, I was visiting my parents in South Louisiana (they now live here), and it snowed.


I used to live in west Texas. That is about how often it snowed there too.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Sorry not sure how that happened.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Probly' just an *echo *  *echo*  echo:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I was down near Corpus Christi, Texas, photographing what I guessed to be about a six-foot alligator, when the water erupted across the pond from me, and what I guessed to be about a fourteen to sixteen foot long alligator, splashed to the surface and a mallard disappeared.

But now I hear down in Florida the newest concern is crocodiles.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've posted one alligator story in this forum, here's another:

When my father-in-law first bought the property near Bonnieview, on the Aransas River, we had no idea there really were wild alligators in S. Texas.

We were looking over the property, walking a slough that had filled with water. My sons and their Uncle had gone up ahead. My wife and sister-in-law spotted a log in the water that they thought looked enough like an alligator that they thought they could "fool the boys" and tell them there was a gator in the water.

Of course, the joke was on them, when the log suddenly swam away. After that time, we became much more aware of the gator presence on the property. It was not unusual to see 12 to 16 foot alligators in the river, or 4 to 6 foot alligators in our pond.

WM


----------

